# /usr/local/lib/php/20160303/gd.so Undefined symbol "libiconv" in Unknown on line 0



## bryn1u (May 7, 2018)

Hey guys,

After installed php7.1-gd from ports im getting issue like below. It shows up when i entry `service php-fpm start`

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20160303/gd.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20160303/gd.so: Undefined symbol "libiconv" in Unknown on line 0
```

What am i doing wrong ?
Thanks !


----------



## talsamon (May 7, 2018)

I had a similar error.  In my case, it was an entry in /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini.


----------



## bryn1u (May 7, 2018)

```
root@proton:/ # cat /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
cat: /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini: No such file or directory
```
The funny thing is, when i install it from packages it works. I don't know what difference is.


----------

